# RR: 63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)










2.	Furtwängler (cond.), North German Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1951)










3.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1968)










4.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)










5.	Horenstein (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










6.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)










7.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1951)










8.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1979)










9.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










10.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1990)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)
2.	Furtwängler (cond.), North German Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1951)
3.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1968)
4.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)
5.	Horenstein (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
6.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)
7.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1951)
8.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1979)
9.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
10.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1990)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

